Ask HN: What open source hex editor do you recommend? - Immortalin
======
anexprogrammer
You don't mention platform.

On Win I use HxD ([http://mh-nexus.de/en/hxd/](http://mh-nexus.de/en/hxd/)),
which is freeware, but not open source. There's
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/frhed/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/frhed/)
which is open source, but has a few silly annoyances for me.

------
executesorder66
I personally use :
[http://rigaux.org/hexedit.html](http://rigaux.org/hexedit.html)

Other options can be found here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_hex_editors](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_hex_editors)

